# 5 Vegas Series A Atomic Ltd. Cigar Review - Fat, short and spicey



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been wanting to try this cigar for a while, so when I got a ten-pack of these I could only let them rest for a month before I bit into one. WO...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Series A Atomic Ltd. Cigar Review - Fat, short and spicey


----------

